# Mainframe Job market



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a mainframe professional with 6+ years of experience in mainframes(JCL/COBOL/DB2)...

Hopefully, going by the current timelines, I should be getting my visa around this year end and I am planning to travel to AU around 2013 Jan...

Can somebody let me know the opportunities for mainframe professionals and how feasible is it to secure a job from offshore.. 

Thanks..


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a mainframe professional with 6+ years of experience in mainframes(JCL/COBOL/DB2)...
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

You give a search in seek.com.au 
I could find some openings for mainframes there. But you should be seeing more opening by Jan.

it'll be real luck to get a job from offshore. Have seen many posts in this forum mentioning that a 3 to 6 months jobs search will be required after reaching there. But there's no hard rules. Start searching from offshore. If nothing works, go there and search

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## subash1217 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi,
My wife is a mainframe person with 5 plus yrs of experience in cobol, db2, jcl, ca7 and rexx. Please advice on scope of available jobs in Mainframes in Australia. Please advice the location s in Australia which suits her skills.

Thanks and Regards, 
Subash.


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Vinoth, 
Hopw your journey to sydney was fine, and you got accustomed to Oz.
I wish I was also in sydney by now, 
I am also working as a Mainframes appln programmer in India and wanted to come around Dec13-Jan 14, Pbut I am panning to come around Dec13-Jan 14, please update on your interview experiences for MF technology, or which technology you would suggest for other people like me to learn and practise before making a first entry.
Thanks.
KBabu


----------



## upeander (Aug 22, 2013)

kanchetibabu said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> Hopw your journey to sydney was fine, and you got accustomed to Oz.
> I wish I was also in sydney by now,
> I am also working as a Mainframes appln programmer in India and wanted to come around Dec13-Jan 14, Pbut I am panning to come around Dec13-Jan 14, please update on your interview experiences for MF technology, or which technology you would suggest for other people like me to learn and practise before making a first entry.
> ...


Hi Please let me know how you have applied to ACS and under which category you have applied..I am also working as mainframe developer.


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

kanchetibabu said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> Hopw your journey to sydney was fine, and you got accustomed to Oz.
> I wish I was also in sydney by now,
> I am also working as a Mainframes appln programmer in India and wanted to come around Dec13-Jan 14, Pbut I am panning to come around Dec13-Jan 14, please update on your interview experiences for MF technology, or which technology you would suggest for other people like me to learn and practise before making a first entry.
> ...


Nowadays,the Job openings for mainframes have reduced drastically,not only in India but everywhere. Mainframe skilled people are not required in AU market. 
I have experienced it myself. 
Even recruiters have removed 'mainframe/cobol/jcl/cics' from there online registration form. While doing the registration with any recruiter, you wouldn't be able to choose your key skills from the drop down/matchbox. Isn't it strange?


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

upeander said:


> Hi Please let me know how you have applied to ACS and under which category you have applied..I am also working as mainframe developer.


I've applied to ACS for Analyst programmer.


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Nowadays,the Job openings for mainframes have reduced drastically,not only in India but everywhere. Mainframe skilled people are not required in AU market.
> I have experienced it myself.
> Even recruiters have removed 'mainframe/cobol/jcl/cics' from there online registration form. While doing the registration with any recruiter, you wouldn't be able to choose your key skills from the drop down/matchbox. Isn't it strange?


very strange and eye opener on the current job market for MF, Thanks for throwing some light on this. It seems you've gone thru all this and did some research prospective job market, can you please share your experiences on niche/ in demand technologies now a days.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kanchetibabu, 

banks, telcos, insurance companies and government departments used to have quite a few mainframes until a couple of years ago. Nowadays the base of users is fairly small - a 100 sites in Australia, maybe. Many migrated to Oracle Exadata and similar products since (example: Westpac). If your wife has skills on these "new mainframes" or is willing to learn she could still get a good job. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi kanchetibabu,
> 
> banks, telcos, insurance companies and government departments used to have quite a few mainframes until a couple of years ago. Nowadays the base of users is fairly small - a 100 sites in Australia, maybe. Many migrated to Oracle Exadata and similar products since (example: Westpac). If your wife has skills on these "new mainframes" or is willing to learn she could still get a good job.
> 
> ...


Dear Ms. Monika,

I am also a Mainframe developer and I too heard from many about the crisis in OZ... However I am planning to learn some new technologies. Could you please name a few?? I am thinking about getting a training on Big data Hadoop or Salesforce... Any comments on them relating the current job market??? 

Thanks & Regards,
Sajin C A


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

sajin.ca said:


> Dear Ms. Monika,
> 
> I am also a Mainframe developer and I too heard from many about the crisis in OZ... However I am planning to learn some new technologies. Could you please name a few?? I am thinking about getting a training on Big data Hadoop or Salesforce... Any comments on them relating the current job market???
> 
> ...


Hi Sajin,

The technologies you have mentioned above are in demand in AU. You can get a job easily if you can show some experience but how would you do that? 
In my opinion, getting a couple of months training will not be of much help. If you can work on live project for 6-8 months, chances are high that you'll get a job soon.
After completing training you can look for a project within your company or some startup company which will pay you less but this experience can work wonders with your career.
Just keep in mind, here in Aussie unlike India you might crack the interview with your training knowledge and manipulated resume however, survival within the company would be difficult if you are not an individual performer. Whereas in India, if you are through with the interview, somehow you'll be able to survive in the company.

Regards,
Hitesh


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi kanchetibabu,
> 
> banks, telcos, insurance companies and government departments used to have quite a few mainframes until a couple of years ago. Nowadays the base of users is fairly small - a 100 sites in Australia, maybe. Many migrated to Oracle Exadata and similar products since (example: Westpac). If your wife has skills on these "new mainframes" or is willing to learn she could still get a good job.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika for the information


----------



## 469466 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Please advise which ANZSCO code to apply for a person skilled in mainframe operations.

Thanks,
Asha


----------

